# 2 months service with Emirates Airlines and Plan to Leave and join Pvt Co in Jebel Al



## cutexing21 (Aug 3, 2012)

Hi Gurus,
I am currently working with Emirates Airlines (Headquarters) from the past 2 MONTHS. Currenly drawing above 15k AED. I am on probation for 6 months.

I have an offer to join a Private Company in Jebel Ali and the remuneration is again above 15k AED.

My questions are:
- Will I get any kind of bans? (Please note that Emirates is a Govt Company)

Regards
Cutexing21


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

cutexing21 said:


> Hi Gurus,
> I am currently working with Emirates Airlines (Headquarters) from the past 2 MONTHS. Currenly drawing above 15k AED. I am on probation for 6 months.
> 
> I have an offer to join a Private Company in Jebel Ali and the remuneration is again above 15k AED.
> ...



It depends if you have a degree. If you do have a degree you should not have a ban, although the amount required are based on basic salary not total. So you need a basic salary over 12,000 (I think) if you have a BS or higher. I do not know the amounts for lesser degrees off hand


----------



## hardcore country (Aug 11, 2012)

cutexing21 said:


> Hi Gurus,
> I am currently working with Emirates Airlines (Headquarters) from the past 2 MONTHS. Currenly drawing above 15k AED. I am on probation for 6 months.
> 
> I have an offer to join a Private Company in Jebel Ali and the remuneration is again above 15k AED.
> ...


 don`t worry u will not have any ban when u transfer from or to gov or free zone company u will not have ban even if the company which is in jebel ali is private u will not have ban .
but tell me why do u want to go from emirates cuz i`m waiting my reply from them i want to know more thxxxx


----------



## s&s (Apr 9, 2012)

Can I have your job


----------



## motojet (Mar 11, 2008)

cutexing21 said:


> Hi Gurus,
> I am currently working with Emirates Airlines (Headquarters) from the past 2 MONTHS. Currenly drawing above 15k AED. I am on probation for 6 months.
> 
> I have an offer to join a Private Company in Jebel Ali and the remuneration is again above 15k AED.
> ...


Are you sure Emirates Is a Government Company? I had thought they were private. Although of course in Dubai the line
between private and government is a bit murky.


----------



## hardcore country (Aug 11, 2012)

motojet said:


> Are you sure Emirates Is a Government Company? I had thought they were private. Although of course in Dubai the line
> between private and government is a bit murky.


emirates is gov but danata is semi govermental so they will not give him ban 99% sure


----------

